# UK;s Toughest Hills



## musa (5 Apr 2012)

saw this on another forum im on was titled londons toughest hills but seeing cc is national its for everyone

so name em


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2012)

"London's toughest hills"...snigger! Down here, Porlock, and Lynmouth Hill would figure.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2012)

This one got them puffing on the first Ride Across Britain: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...noid=qwqWVehOcNPhCPmWK1JCaw&cbp=12,74.59,,0,0

I believe less than a dozen of the riders on that event actually rode to the top.


----------



## Bluenite (5 Apr 2012)

Surley all hills in London have escalators (because there a bunch of softies)


----------



## musa (5 Apr 2012)

Ian H said:


> *"London's toughest hills"...snigger!* Down here, Porlock, and Lynmouth Hill would figure.


 
lool yyeah well what can we do?


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This one got them puffing on the first Ride Across Britain: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=52.515194,-2.888138&spn=0.000003,0.002642&hnear=Shrewsbury, Shropshire, United Kingdom&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=52.515157,-2.887975&panoid=qwqWVehOcNPhCPmWK1JCaw&cbp=12,74.59,,0,0
> 
> I believe less than a dozen of the riders on that event actually rode to the top.


 
Well-known to riders of the Kidderminster Killer. Made more difficult by the narrowness and impatient motorists.


----------



## musa (5 Apr 2012)

Bluenite said:


> Surley all hills in London have escalators (because there a bunch of softies)


 
haha hmmmm there are a few that give yyoull a huff and a puff


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2012)

Ian H said:


> Well-known to riders of the Kidderminster Killer. Made more difficult by the narrowness and impatient motorists.


After seeing them at the rest stop in Longden I took a shorter route up onto the top of the Long Mynd. Those who overtook me on Cothercott Hill and passed me again at Boiling Well did not seem a happy bunch.


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> lool yyeah well what can we do?


Oh, it's whatever you're used to. If you live in flat lands, your perception of hills will be different.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Apr 2012)

Some say it is grim up North. But really they are jealous of our hills.......


----------



## jowwy (5 Apr 2012)

We have a few hills in wales......


----------



## HLaB (6 Apr 2012)

Although not exhaustive, this is quite a good list of Scottish Hills. Of the top of my head, I can think of one near by which isnt on the list, maybe because its a dead end but Purin Hill (or East Lomond) is too and that is on the list  Maybe it too short to categorise, Gloom Hill, its only 15% (maxing near 30%) for 1/2 a mile.


----------



## sean8997 (6 Apr 2012)

The Garth hill near Llangollen is prety tasty, knacked me when I did the Etape Cymru last year


----------



## MattHB (6 Apr 2012)

Nothing down south compares with most of you guys, but the steep side of Oakford hill, Bulbarrow and spreadeagle hill are the 3 biggies around here. I've done 2, just plucking up the legs for the 3rd


----------



## Globalti (6 Apr 2012)

My nightmare hill has always been Rawson's Raike, in Ramsbottom. On an MTB you can climb the tarmac road then get a short break before continuing on a steep narrow lane right to the Peel Tower. I've watched a hill-climb there and seen roadies arrive at the top and barf up.


----------



## Svendo (6 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> My nightmare hill has always been Rawson's Raike, in Ramsbottom. On an MTB you can climb the tarmac road then get a short break before continuing on a steep narrow lane right to the Peel Tower. I've watched a hill-climb there and seen roadies arrive at the top and barf up.


 
The lane from the main road (Cross Lane) is passable on a road bike, and if you carry on on Holcombe Old Road, rather than turning uphill for peel tower, it's still passable on skinny tyres, but cobbled to enable Paris Roubaix Pave type indulgence!

I personally find Mytholm Steeps in Hebden Bridge (aka Church Lane, Rawtenstall Bank) very similar but that little bit harder.
Also in Hebden Bridge is The Buttress 30% with rough cobbles and moss, which I've now decided I can't get up with standard gearing and a 25 cassette.

Lots of challenging double chevron climbs round here, couple of others in Hebden Bridge, a nice set going south from Sowerby Bridge, includung a 20% railway bridge . Then there's the two climbs north from Meltham, and the 5 or so north from Slaithwaite. There's a couple of killers in Luddenden too, one of which is in 'the book'. And then there's plenty of less steep but longer climbs, A687 Todmorden to Bacup is a good example. Greenfield to Holmfirth and the reverse are long drags in an almost alpine sense, and Wessenden Head is I think harder than Holme Moss. I also find the south side of Holme Moss a harder climb than the north.


----------



## baldycyclist (6 Apr 2012)

The Struggle?





http://g.co/maps/6cu3g


----------



## addictfreak (6 Apr 2012)

baldycyclist said:


> The Struggle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember dropping my chain twice on that climb. Once on the steep bottom section and once on the steep top bit! Great climb and an even better descent.


----------



## baldycyclist (6 Apr 2012)

The guy behind me was in trainers and not even any toe clips!


----------



## zizou (6 Apr 2012)

Hardknott and Wrynose Pass take some beating


----------



## Schneil (6 Apr 2012)

I'm a hill climbing novice, but there's a really steep hill climbing East out of Settle in North Yorkshire.
I did it last Summer, with my hybrid weighed down with two full panniers as I was doing "way of the roses".
It was so steep I had to dismount and push the last bit. I wasn't the only one - you could see where others had a go and had thrown up!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2012)

Schneil said:


> I'm a hill climbing novice, but there's a really steep hill climbing East out of Settle in North Yorkshire.
> I did it last Summer, with my hybrid weighed down with two full panniers as I was doing "way of the roses".
> It was so steep I had to dismount and push the last bit. I wasn't the only one - you could see where others had a go and had thrown up!


Just looking on Google maps - is that High Hill Lane? If so, that looks respectably steep to me: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...&panoid=VDXgWxlP8MBk8hArWeaScA&cbp=12,73,,0,0


----------



## User16625 (6 Apr 2012)

Try this one but in the opposite direction.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMFkHGLcK-Q


----------



## Schneil (6 Apr 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just looking on Google maps - is that High Hill Lane? If so, that looks respectably steep to me: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=54.065759,-2.270019&spn=0.000003,0.002642&hnear=Shrewsbury, Shropshire, United Kingdom&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=54.065759,-2.270019&panoid=VDXgWxlP8MBk8hArWeaScA&cbp=12,73,,0,0


 

Yes, that's the one. It's a killer!


----------



## Xiorell (6 Apr 2012)

doesn't look so bad but this one can be a little bastard
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Wro...=hpjuQvdvsXdBxGmIpoHc4g&cbp=12,120.98,,0,9.53


----------



## Ian H (6 Apr 2012)

I can say with authority that this one is a hard grind near the end of a 300km audax event. But it's great fun hitting 56mph going the other way.


----------



## PerryPilgrim (16 Aug 2012)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=52.515194,-2.888138&spn=0.000003,0.002642&hnear=Shrewsbury, Shropshire, United Kingdom&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=52.515157,-2.887975&panoid=qwqWVehOcNPhCPmWK1JCaw&cbp=12,74.59,,0,0

This hill is in Stoke Canon, Exeter
It's a bitch! tried it my first time last night and did it with no stops! the first of all my mates to do it! It's the only hill I was in the very lowest gear for, such a struggle. A definite must if you live around this area!!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (16 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This one got them puffing on the first Ride Across Britain: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=52.515194,-2.888138&spn=0.000003,0.002642&hnear=Shrewsbury, Shropshire, United Kingdom&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=52.515157,-2.887975&panoid=qwqWVehOcNPhCPmWK1JCaw&cbp=12,74.59,,0,0
> 
> I believe less than a dozen of the riders on that event actually rode to the top.


 
Oh my god - I'm worn out from following it on Google maps!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2012)

PerryPilgrim said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=52.515194,-2.888138&spn=0.000003,0.002642&hnear=Shrewsbury, Shropshire, United Kingdom&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=52.515157,-2.887975&panoid=qwqWVehOcNPhCPmWK1JCaw&cbp=12,74.59,,0,0
> 
> This hill is in Stoke Canon, Exeter
> It's a bitch! tried it my first time last night and did it with no stops! the first of all my mates to do it! It's the only hill I was in the very lowest gear for, such a struggle. A definite must if you live around this area!!


Dunno if it's a glitch my end but that link shows me Asterton Bank in Shropshire.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (16 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> My nightmare hill has always been Rawson's Raike, in Ramsbottom. On an MTB you can climb the tarmac road then get a short break before continuing on a steep narrow lane right to the Peel Tower. I've watched a hill-climb there and seen roadies arrive at the top and barf up.


 
I used to ride Rawson's Rake all the time, but that was almost 20 years ago (I live a bit further away from it now). That was on a Mercian Audax whose lowest gear was 42:21. I'd make it up about half the time, it was always the steepest bit right at the top, with the stone wall and gate on the left, that got me. I simply didn't have the strength sometimes to push in that gear.

If you like that hill then you'll love Ashworth Road between Bury and Rochdale, here:

http://goo.gl/maps/CNa2K

It starts off with a nice steep climb, then levels out. Then gets steeper and levels out. Then gets even steeper, the last climb (five IIRC) is as bad as anything Rawson's Rake can offer, but is longer. It's one of those climbs that just keeps on punishing you. The good thing is that once at the top you get to roar down to Ramsbottom at supersonic speeds.


----------



## wormo (16 Aug 2012)

I vouch for the that hill out of Settle being very hard. When we did on Way of Roses last year had loose cows running down it at same time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Oh my god - I'm worn out from following it on Google maps!


Riding the Long Mynd the other day I had to warn a group of novice mountain bikers about going up this road. I met them struggling with a climb the other side & they asked my advice about whether the descent they'd chosen is a good one. It is, but they'd have had to ride this way to get back to where they were staying.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Some say it is grim up North. But really they are jealous of our hills.......


 
and your cheap beer


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Aug 2012)

This is my towns answer to Mont Ventoux!  http://wilkinp4.blackapplehost.com/Industry/Brickworks_Quarries/Close_Brow/Close_Brow.htm Ok, it's not as long, but i'm sure it's steeper!!


----------



## pubrunner (16 Aug 2012)

I've done Holme Moss, Devil's Staircase and the Long Mynd; but the one that I know might defeat me is *Church Hill, Glyn Ceiriog*.

It is a 2 mile long, 1 in 4 hill and I suspect that in parts, it is even steeper than that. I've yet to pluck up courage to do it . . . . . . I think that I'd need a mountain bike - and the more appropriate gearing.

I came down it once, with my youngster on a 'tag-a-long'; I was pretty much 'full-on' the brakes, all the way down.



Descriptions from a couple of websites:

from *Cheshire Roads CC* . . .

"From Llanarmon D. C. there followed a brief breather as we followed the Afon Ceiriog downstream to Glyn Ceiriog to be met by the horrendous climb of Church Hill which rises like a wall from the top end of the village (two lots of double arrows on the O. S. map.
This bit of torture saw about 95% of the rider resorting to Shank’s Pony at some point or other (the exception amongst the Chesh being super fit Rob)"

from *Sherwood Cycling Club* . . .

"A pleasant ride along the Ceiriog valley to Glyn Ceiriog and then the dreaded climb of Church Hill. This really was a brute of a climb, being about 2 miles long with the steepest section being 1 in 4 or steeper. I resorted to walking, as did most other people. Stephen managed to ride all the way up, passing scores of people and earning the nickname “little Indurain” in the process." 

I'll try it one day, but I'll have to be very well prepared to tackle it. 

It would be a great challenge for any Cyclechat rider . . . . who is going to be first ?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2012)

I reckon Park Rash near Kettlewell is one of the toughest climbs that I've ever managed to ride up. I normally climb sitting down but I was out of the saddle within 2 pedal strokes at the foot of the climb. I got a round of applause from some families at the car park halfway up. I'd been just about to give up, but they spurred me on!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (16 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Riding the Long Mynd the other day I had to warn a group of novice mountain bikers about going up this road. I met them struggling with a climb the other side & they asked my advice about whether the descent they'd chosen is a good one. It is, but they'd have had to ride this way to get back to where they were staying.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2012)

Ivinghoe Beacon is near me, not the toughest of hills but I like climbing it. Some great views over Bedfordshire & Buckinghamshire 3/4 of the way up. Toms Hill out of Aldbury up into Ashridge is short and fairly steep and normally gets me out of the saddle.


----------



## PpPete (16 Aug 2012)

I've done Honister (from the Borrowdale side) and The Struggle.
Tried (and failed) twice the Hardknott and Wrynose.
If anything the descent off the Hardknott (going towards the Wrynose) is harder than the ascent.


----------



## paddy01 (16 Aug 2012)

PerryPilgrim said:


> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=52.515194,-2.888138&spn=0.000003,0.002642&hnear=Shrewsbury, Shropshire, United Kingdom&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=52.515157,-2.887975&panoid=qwqWVehOcNPhCPmWK1JCaw&cbp=12,74.59,,0,0
> 
> This hill is in Stoke Canon, Exeter
> It's a bitch! tried it my first time last night and did it with no stops! the first of all my mates to do it! It's the only hill I was in the very lowest gear for, such a struggle. A definite must if you live around this area!!


 
Link is wrong there, that was posted earlier and is for Shropshire.

Interested in this Stoke Cannon hill though.. tell me more (being local'ish)...


----------



## albion (17 Aug 2012)

I was just perusing some of the climbs I did recently and found most of the data at the interesting climbbybike.com.
All because I did one the the toughest climbs in quite a while when heading north from Westgate towards Rookhope.

At climbbybike.com that Westgate to Searsike Head averages 8.5% over its 3km. 
Rodedale Chimney seems to average 11.9% over its 1.5km so methinks I would find Rosedale easier.

You might find your own climbs there.


----------

